# Walking away with toy in mouth



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Whenever I play with either of my cats with "toy on string on stick" type thing, (like da bird), my cats will catch it, grab it with their mouth, and take it away to the next room. I start laughing and let go of the stick, so they can take it away, but it's just so silly looking.

I really have no idea what they intend to do with the toy in the other room. Were they thinking of playing with it privately or hiding it for later "consumption"? I wonder if they realize, without ME attached to the end of the stick, the fun toy would never again move. Do they wanna stop playing?

Anyway, I find their behavior to be very puzzling yet cute. They walk so proudly, too! My little wild beasts


----------



## jingles (Apr 10, 2013)

My jingles plays fetch  its so sweet .. i've never had a cat like him , im definatley going to have to get a picture of him doing it !!


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

I know! it's hilarious. they walk with their head held high. I think it's their "catch", but if you let them take it into the other room, they intend to tear it apart LOL. I don't let go when they do that, and sometimes I have to fight with the youngest to release it--he's the only one who still destroys the attachments. I have lots of half-eaten guinea feather ones, he ate part of the fluffy green one, tore the rabbit fur one, so the only one left intact is the sparkly one. I can't buy grocery store wand toys, they last about 20 minutes tops with Houdini.

he's three though, so he's hopefully nearing the end of "I-eat-all-my-toys" stage.


----------



## moondiamond (Apr 20, 2013)

Both my kittens fetch. Isn't it fun and funny--except in the middle of the night when she brings the jingle bell to us in bed. =^..^=


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

cinderflower said:


> I know! it's hilarious. they walk with their head held high. I think it's their "catch", but if you let them take it into the other room, they intend to tear it apart LOL.


EXACTLY! Their heads up high, walking straight away with it. I guess they are claiming it to be theirs? Each of my two cats have their favorite toys, which they carry away proudly. 

When I let go and let them take it to the other room, I of course follow them and watch them bat the toy a few times and sit and stare at it...then I grab it again and play a bit more if they want me to. 

My 2nd da bird is starting to look pretty sad by now, but they do have all the feathers, still...just a bit shorter and pathetic looking. It doesn't twirl anymore, but she doesn't seem to mind. She likes to it resting on the floor the best anyway xD


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

One of my cats carries socks in his mouth, and mews loudly while he has them, and brings them into the living room and either piles them in a pile, or lays them in a line. It is the funniest thing! I'm guessing yours is showing you his kill, and mine is lining them up for me to see!


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

You cannot leave Cherry alone with a feather toy. She will hide it and you will find it months later shredded to bits. 

At night sometimes you can hear her dragging a toy up or down the stairs(THUNK THUNK THUNK). She likes to drag her toys on wands around more than anything else.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

My mama cat takes a furry stuffed rat toy and brings it to me (usually middle of night) with kind of a howling noise and drops it on ground for me. I think that is how she fed her kittens.


----------



## Marlindh (Mar 29, 2013)

Ragnar does the same especially with his stuffed mice toys he holds them in his mouth and won't let go and just walks around the house with it in his mouth . 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Our Billy used to do that!! He would play, take it in his mouth, jump on the stool then onto the counter and put it down, wag his tail and wait for his snack. It started out with lots of play, then he figured out pretty quickly that he could just catch it right away, jump and get a snack! Smart cookie.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Jasper does this sometimes, it's totally hilarious. He also pretty much destroys the wand toys in no time, so next tine I'm just tying some string to the broken wand.


----------

